

Say Hello to JavaScript’s Native getElementsByClassName - rob_react
http://www.drunkenfist.com/304/2008/07/02/say-hello-to-javascripts-native-getelementsbyclassname/

======
geuis
extremely useful, and potentially solved a deal-breaking problem I've spent a
month working on.

